# BFP after BFN groin pains ? ectopic



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

HELP 

i did my test last thursday it was negative well over the past few days i have been getting loads pain in my right groin and feel knackered anyway at work yest my stomach kept cramping like going to have diarrhoea and swelled up sooo much so when i got home i rang the on call number for the clinic said i was worried bout these pains in case was infection and she said had i had a period well i bled for 1 1/2 days 2 days before the test day and nothing since so she said i had to repeat test this morning just to be double sure tis negative then maybe see GP re infection.

so i did test this morning and its   OMG now painc has set in   rang on call again to tell them this so have to ring tomorrow morning to see when can have a scan to see what going on now i am worrying it might be an ectopic cause these pains get quite painfull when i get them should i try and demand a scan tomorrow

help i am in a tizzzzzz

anthea xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

sorry I didn't reply yesterday, bad day at work!! sorry  

Congratulations, I bet that was a shock for you!!

I think you need to make the clinic aware of the pain you are in and hopefully they will see this as an indication to scan you. You may feel much better today and then maybe there isn't a need for it but see how you feel.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

morning

no worries i had some replies from peer support aswell so feel a little better, although still bad pains so i phoned this morning they said scan wednesday but i asked to speak to one of the nurses and said how painfull it is and she is ringing me back to see if they can fit me in at 2pm today.

fingers crossed

i will let you know.

thanks for replying 

anthea xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

oink

well it is an ectopic and i am in theatre first thing tomorrow morning 

if i feel any different whatso ever tonight i am off to A+E xxx feel fine in self at mo beside some pains still xxxx devastated again xx but thankyou for replying xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

oh hunny I'm so sorry x

you know where I am if you need me, and I only live around the corner if you need a coffee


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Thanks

spooky   where you then? near T gardens i am xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm in Bircheshead but spend my life at Trentham.

What ward are you going to tomorrow? Are you just in for the day?


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

ah not far then xxxxxxx

ward 14 at burton hospital though xxxx  they havent told me anything about how long i will be in or anything i have to see cons in the morning for another scan at their EPU then go to the ward xxxxxx i am hoping to be home later tomorrow if all goes well xxx

will let you know xxx

thankyou xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you should be home tomorrow, I'm really sorry.

Let me know if I can help with anything

Take care x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Morning

Well my story gets even more complicated been for scan today prior to surgery and cons said he isnt convinced it is an ectopic thinks it may be fluid from IVF and too much fluid and bowel gas for him to see properly he thinks pains still from IVF bloods from yesterday indicate a pregnancy but quite low from dates that ET but said thinks may have been caught very late on so may only be 3 weeks so way to early for them to say 100% so the upshot is now i have to go for daily bloods and scans and see if blood levels are increasing levelling or decreasing      so still no answer apart from at the moment i am pregnant but just not sure where it is or if it will last      

my mind is a mush     

anthea xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Poor you, what a confusing time.

At least I know you are being looked after properly by being scanned and having daily bloods. Any worries and I think you need to go straight to A & E.

It is such a difficult time for you, but unfortunately it is a wait and see time, hopefully the pain will settle and you'll feel a bit happier.

My fingers are crossed for you, and my toes!!

Take care x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

thanks

i must admit whatever happens i do feel looked after now and i can ring ward 14 at any point day or night my name is on the board in case i have any problems, last night was just awful i kep getting pains and must have jumped out of bed 50 times telling DH to take me to A+E then i would change my mind at least they are watching me know for whatever the gods have in store for me xxx

thanks again xxxx

ps i hope you are well its all been about me


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

well my bloods have dropped lots so told me it is not a viable pregnancy i have to have repeat bloods friday and discuss what will happen now but nurse said they would probably leave me and wait till have my period      

i am so utterly fed up and exhausted by this cycle and this year to be honest 

too sad to say much more sorry

anthea xxx

thankyou all for your support throughout this it has helped xxxx you are all absolute stars xxx


----------

